# Ann Arbor Swap (waiting in line)



## Tim the Skid (Apr 28, 2018)

They started lining up at 11:30 am today for tomorrow's swap meet. The line is growing as I post this, stuff is changing hands already, and it doesn't start till tomorrow!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 28, 2018)

6:00 pm the line is growing and the action is picking up.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 28, 2018)

This gentleman was steel wooling all his parts while waiting in line so he could get top dollar. I told him when he was done he could do my parts as well!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> This gentleman was steel wooling all his parts while waiting in line so he could get top dollar. I told him when he was done he could do my parts as well!
> View attachment 796891




I thought he wrestled that carrier to the ground and then started choking it to death.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I thought he wrestled that carrier to the ground and then started choking it to death.




That was the squirrel 20 minutes earlier!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 28, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> That was the squirrel 20 minutes earlier!



Hey Mike, I'm walking down the line to see you! LOL


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2018)

thanks for the pictures keep them comeing


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 28, 2018)

Ann Arbor sunset! Grown men sleeping in cars for bike parts! Ohhhh Yeeaaahhh!!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 28, 2018)

Where's CATFISH ?


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 28, 2018)

Quit showing off!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2018)

Inside teaser - AA this evening


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## bashton (Apr 28, 2018)

That's awesome! Counting down the hours...no sleep tonight! lol

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks like another great day of weather!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 29, 2018)

Super keep those pics coming . Lots of cool stuff I'm sure . Seems like a huge show for only one day


----------



## morton (Apr 29, 2018)

Waiting in line for 24 hours in 32 degree weather to get bike bargains, or the latest apple phone, or see the latest star wars movie......no way for this cowboy.  I do this bike thing cause I enjoy it, not to see how much "hardship" I can endure.  I do go to flea markets at dawn or shortly thereafter cause I'm an early riser and I can get a close parking space and see the merchandise without fighting the "crowd."  Plus when finished I still have most of the day to ride or do other things.  But running around with a flashlight at 3 or 4 AM?  I'll pass.

I'm sure I miss out on all or many of the bargains, then again maybe not.  A while back I was walking thru a flea market and saw a "competitor"  wheeling a nice Schwinn.  "Got it for 25 bucks" he says.  "Where" says I.  "Back in the first aisle" he replies.  "He was just setting up".  When I walked past that section no one was there, so I was too early!

Anyway, my thoughts are not to criticize those 24 hour early birds.  Go for it if that's your thing.  I'm just sayin' it ain't me.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2018)

A Bobby Shelby Safety Club fender decal!
How cool is that?
Totally worth the wait in 32 degree temperatures.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 30, 2018)

Someone had a drone flying around. Any pics from it??


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

jimsbeercans said:


> Someone had a drone flying around. Any pics from it??




Look for pics or video on the AA website sometime soon.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2018)

Our goal for next year is to open the Ann Arbor Vendor's gate at 1pm on SATURDAY!. Need to work things out with the new Manager of the Fairgrounds. May be a small additional charge necessary to at least cover an additional day of insurance liability coverage.  We'll see.  Paul Kleppert


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2018)

jimsbeercans said:


> Someone had a drone flying around. Any pics from it??



Yes, and we would love to find him also.  Paul


----------



## mongeese (May 1, 2018)

morton said:


> Waiting in line for 24 hours in 32 degree weather to get bike bargains, or the latest apple phone, or see the latest star wars movie......no way for this cowboy.  I do this bike thing cause I enjoy it, not to see how much "hardship" I can endure.  I do go to flea markets at dawn or shortly thereafter cause I'm an early riser and I can get a close parking space and see the merchandise without fighting the "crowd."  Plus when finished I still have most of the day to ride or do other things.  But running around with a flashlight at 3 or 4 AM?  I'll pass.
> 
> I'm sure I miss out on all or many of the bargains, then again maybe not.  A while back I was walking thru a flea market and saw a "competitor"  wheeling a nice Schwinn.  "Got it for 25 bucks" he says.  "Where" says I.  "Back in the first aisle" he replies.  "He was just setting up".  When I walked past that section no one was there, so I was too early!
> 
> Anyway, my thoughts are not to criticize those 24 hour early birds.  Go for it if that's your thing.  I'm just sayin' it ain't me.




Me and decades of other collectors are not waiting to save 50$ on something in a year that will cost 100$ less. To attribute sticktuitiveness to people waiting in line for the latest technology is absurd. Those who know know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 21, 2018)

that's some 


GTs58 said:


> I thought he wrestled that carrier to the ground and then started choking it to death.



that's some intense steel wooling there!!


----------

